# Lake Anna WP and LM - Jan 22, 2011



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I launched at 1:30PM. I had 3.5 hours for fishing. I decided to troll 10 miles (round trip) to find spots for WP and LM. The water became cold by 5F for a week. The water was cold (39F-45F) about 1 mile from the launch site. The water temp was 50F-56F after 1.5 miles of pedaling. Next time I come here with fellow kayakers, I know where to go. I used a Crank-bait as my search bait. I kept pedaling regardless I caught fish in order to cover more water:

Here is the Video fishing Log:






Thanks,
Joe


----------



## yakattackn (May 18, 2010)

Man Joe, you are a FISHING MACHINE! I really love fishing, but I just can't get myself to traverse across these frigid waters. I wish I had your gumption! Keep posting videos...because right now I'm fishing vicariously through you and your adventures! Thx


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice Joe - your upward leg near the second canal is where my trek usually bottoms out. I usually hit Dike 1 and the docks over on that side north of the bridge. We should definitely head out one day in the near future. Nice report.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hanover_Yakker said:


> Nice Joe - your upward leg near the second canal is where my trek usually bottoms out. I usually hit Dike 1 and the docks over on that side north of the bridge. We should definitely head out one day in the near future. Nice report.


I wanted to fish on the warm side by Dike 1, But I don't have access to it. I think there is no keeper sized Striper by the Dike 2. The water is too warm for striper usually.

I am regretting that I gave away my inflatable kayak. With the inflatable (35lb), I can fish almost any place as long as I can park the vehicle within 2 miles of the launch site. But If you can invite me to your launch site that will be great. Or you can come to my launch site. 

Joe


----------



## Hanover_Yakker (Jan 19, 2011)

Sure thing - do you know what the crappie action is like down around Moody right now? I want to try some crappie this Friday.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hanover_Yakker said:


> Sure thing - do you know what the crappie action is like down around Moody right now? I want to try some crappie this Friday.


I have no clue about Crappie and Crappie fishing. I caught them accidently few times. 

Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## tjsti (Oct 20, 2008)

Great vid as always Joe! Think I will be hitting Dike 3 on the Cold side this weekend.

TJ


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Let us know. I think Water temp hit below 40F at the dike 3. It's been a cold winter
joe


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I fished dike 3 last weekend. Very little action.


----------

